# Is there any way to calm my horse down?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

When my TB gets jiggy like he wants to race, I use a more subtle correction to keep him in line. Instead or circles, try putting him in more of a shoulder-fore position. If you don't do dressage, it's basically keeping the horse slightly bent to keep him from being dead straight. It places one hind leg between the front two, so it takes the power out of his hind end engine. This way he can still trot, but it keeps him from bolting. When my horse is being a butt head, this is my way of meeting him half way and saying, "sure we can trot, but no, we're not at Saratoga."

For the glued to the butt thing, put him in front every so often. If he doesn't like being in front, maybe he'll quickly learn that creeping up on the other horses puts him exactly where he doesn't want to be. To me that's more an important thing to correct than the jigging. If he continues to ride up other horse's butts, eventually he's going to take a kick to his jaw.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry, duh, I just saw the part where he doesn't mind leading. In that case, for running up on other horse's butts, shut him down with a one rein stop or whatever works for you, but do not relax your rein until he stands AND RELAXES. If you just stop him and resume walking while he was still being a butt, you're just teaching him that there is no consequence for misbehaving.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah, the shoulder-fore idea is clever. I think I'll try that. Thank you.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

I have one that acts the same; I am going to try all mentioned here!! Thanks!!


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> When my TB gets jiggy like he wants to race, I use a more subtle correction to keep him in line. Instead or circles, try putting him in more of a shoulder-fore position. If you don't do dressage, it's basically keeping the horse slightly bent to keep him from being dead straight. It places one hind leg between the front two, so it takes the power out of his hind end engine. This way he can still trot, but it keeps him from bolting. When my horse is being a butt head, this is my way of meeting him half way and saying, "sure we can trot, but no, we're not at Saratoga."


This is what I do when my guy gets into "race mode" .. although usually I do it at a canter.


----------

